# Sunny -- a question



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I took Sunny to the lakefront today as part of exposing him to "new" things and coincidentally ran into another miniature apricot poodle, "Willie Nelson" -- he was adorable and about 2. Willie was running like crazy off leash (I won't let Sunny off yet - he would bolt if something scared him, and everything still does) and the owner and I were talking about Sunny, etc.

He seemed fine with the other dog, so that's good.

She said in addition to being rehomed, which comes with its own set of challenges, she wonders if maybe the flight was more of an issue....she said she had a GSD before which was purchased from a breeder in Ontario and he, too, was shipped. Apparently, the flight hit some turbulence, etc., and she said he never really overcame some of his fears. Not saying Sunny will be like that, but he has come some distance, but is fearful of people that come over, hides behind me when I have company or am speaking with people outside, etc., We had a nice chat and she suggested I pick up a book by Jan Fennell of the UK, and said that she would bet that by following the 4 "rules" --- Sunny would relax and realize I am pack leader and he can just relax and have fun. It sounds logical.....and perhaps since he lived with the breeder (in the house) for 3 1/2 years, there was a pack order there and I now he was not the alpha -- it was another male mini.

She seemed to think he was stressed trying to figure out if he is in charge (or not), and all the affection I am sending his way is confusing him. 

I'd be curious what you think. It has been a month with Sunny and although it is better than it was initially, he does not like anyone coming up to him, talking to him, approaching, etc. and tries to hide behind me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

For some dogs, the world is a scary, scary place.

I'd suspect he's scared because things are scary, rather than that he is worried about whether he's in charge or not.

The fact that he hides behind you when he is scared is great ... he is beginning to see you as a his safe place. 

I'd give him time and gentle encouragement to be braver, always with the security of being able to retreat behind you if things get to be too much. 

For insecure dogs, routine and habit are reassuring, so try to build his confidence by creating routines he can trust, i.e. walks at the same time, meals at the same time, the same greeting when you come home.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a very good book by Patricia McConnell about helping fearful dogs:

Amazon.com: The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears (9781891767005): Patricia B. McConnell Ph.D.: Books


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

While it's true that dogs need a leader, you provide the food, and if he's hiding behind you, he knows you'll protect him. 

I have a hunch he's simply overwhelmed. If he was my dog, we'd be spending a lot of time going places and simply sitting adn watching the activity with him in my lap or on my feet. If people coming over scare him, instruct everyone to ignore him. Don't look at him, don't approach him, don't smile. Simply let him be in the same room with them. He will realize there is no threat and start to relax. If you can find a food he loves, have them drop some on the floor if he approaches them. Don't force it and he will come around. 

When dealing with a sensitive dog, going slow and making them completely trust YOU is the key. Once he realizes you have his back, he'll come out of his shell. And the sensitive dogs are by far the most rewarding in the long term. They are so smart, and so fun .


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. As most of you know, I adopted him (breeder rehome) last month at 3 1/2 years and the surroundings could not be any more different -- he was in Canada, in Wolseley (tiny town) and on 30 acres with other poodles, etc., and he moves to Evanston, 10 miles north of Chicago, a busy suburb, lots of families, kids, skateboards, bikes, cars, buses, horns, alarms, traffic and people, so I am sure much of it is just getting comfortable with all the new stuff. And, I am a single working person (lucky I have been off this last month to acclimate him) so again, totally different. He loses alot, but gains lots of one-on-one and the good news is we bonded very quickly (9 hour car rides do that I guess). 

Each day I try to expose him to new stimulation, and I think it is helping.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

P.S. According to the breeder, he IS NOT shy, fearful or nervous -- so she too thinks this is temporary as lots has changed for him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> P.S. According to the breeder, he IS NOT shy, fearful or nervous -- so she too thinks this is temporary as lots has changed for him.


My money's on that exactly!:thumb: The fact that Sunny bonded so quickly with you is really terrific, he'll become more at ease in his new environment in time. Imagine being picked up one day, put onto a rocket ship, launched into outer space and landing on a new planet. That's just about what Sunny has experienced! Imagine how disorienting, confusing and threatening it would be to find yourself in an unfamiliar place, away from the family and friends you've known your _entire_ life, and then being rushed by strangers on bicycles and skateboards with cars and buses whizzing by. And with so many loud and scary noises you can make no sense of; will they hurt you, where can you safely hide? And because you're so cute and good looking (as I'm certain you are!), everyone stares and wants to put their hands on you!:scared:

I think Sunny is doing a commendable job of staying Zen when he's at home with you enjoying his favorite TV shows or chewing on a bone. A person thrust into a change of circumstances like he's experienced would likely be "self-medicating" with libations from the liquor cabinet or tossing down Valium. He has a loving heart which he's already opened wide to you, and in time he will to others as well. When I see photos of him looking so relaxed and content in your home, it gives me every faith he'll be equally at ease outside too before long.:silly: 

Time. That's all he needs. More time to re-orient himself in the strange, albeit great, new world he now inhabits. Keep enjoying his sweet presence, and soon you'll laughing as he frolics without a care in the great outdoors.:biggrin: You know all this already, I realize. I just want to support you as you await the day when Sunny can fully enjoy his new surroundings.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks. Down deep I know this, but the words are confidence are appreciated! We had a little breakthrough over the weekend; visited a spoo down the street (Mona Lisa) who is 5 and so very good at reading dogs, etc. and is very socialized. He growled at her under his breath when she visited here a week or so back; but Sunday we visited at her place and the cat Kimmi (**** cat) was also there -- we stayed about 3 hours. He actually left my side and was playing with cat toys, following Mona around, watching Mona and Dan (he was playing with her, hugging her, etc.) and he'd run back to me, sit on my lap, and then jump down. I thought it was very productive.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Thanks. Down deep I know this, but the words are confidence are appreciated! We had a little breakthrough over the weekend; visited a spoo down the street (Mona Lisa) who is 5 and so very good at reading dogs, etc. and is very socialized. He growled at her under his breath when she visited here a week or so back; but Sunday we visited at her place and the cat Kimmi (**** cat) was also there -- we stayed about 3 hours. He actually left my side and was playing with cat toys, following Mona around, watching Mona and Dan (he was playing with her, hugging her, etc.) and he'd run back to me, sit on my lap, and then jump down. I thought it was very productive.


That is_ awesome!!_ I remember how things went when Mona Lisa visited your home; what a turnaround! The change in venue and the positive change in Sunny's attitude ought to have you dancing with joy, I'll do the happy dance with ya!:dancing2:


----------

